# Salt



## PEDRO A. GAUBEUR

Prezados,
Eu preciso de ajuda, se possível, para traduzir o verbo "SALT" que aparece no parágrafo abaixo:

"All air load package handling employees must be SALTED on a weekly basis, and all ground load package employees on a monthly basis, for recognition and removal of dangerous goods packages. Records of salting for each employee must be kept for one month, plus the current month."

Agradeço desde já sua contribuição.

Pedro A. Gaubeur


----------



## curlyboy20

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Pedro 

Nunca ouvi a palavra "salt" usada desse jeito em inglês. Será que é um erro? Talvez "sort" seja a palavra correta, mas aguardemos outras opiniões.


----------



## PEDRO A. GAUBEUR

Obrigado pelo retorno, curlyboy20. 
A palavra é realmente essa e sei que historicamente era utilizada muito na época em que os sindicatos de classe colocavam seus representantes para trabalhar em empresas com o objetivo de 'converter' funcionários a se tornarem membros desses sindicatos. Na época, os representantes eram chamados de 'SALTS' e a atividade de 'SALTING. É realmente apenas um dado histórico e eu particularmente ainda não consegui identificar se haveria ou não alguma relação entre esse dado e o termo utilizado no parágrafo.
Saudações,
Pedro A. Gaubeur


----------



## fernandobn97007

É alguma descrição de procedimento de segurança em aeroportos?


----------



## PEDRO A. GAUBEUR

Boa tarde, fernandobn97007.

Sim, a descrição que forneci refere-se a procedimentos de carga e descarga de aeronaves envolvendo pessoal de rampa. 

Agradeço sua assistência.

Pedro A. Gaubeur


----------



## Joca

Talvez não haja tradução para essa palavra, sobretudo se for uma sigla. Talvez ajudasse, porém, submeter o assunto ao fórum de "English only", que também faz parte deste site. Lá, sua pergunta terá de ser formulada em inglês. Talvez não a traduzam, mas possivelmente lhe darão mais subsídios sobre o que se trata, se é que mais subsídios ajudariam você.


----------



## PEDRO A. GAUBEUR

Agradeço sua orientação, Joca.
Acredito também ser viável que eu faça um contato direto com a fonte do material e se me for fornecida uma informação mais precisa quanto à utilização do termo, inclusive se estiver relacionado a algum nome próprio de programa interno, eu gostaria de dividi os resultados com vocês.
Saudações,
Pedro A. Gaubeur


----------



## fernandobn97007

Concordo com Joca, deve ser uma sigla que define algum procedimento de segurança, como (*S*creening *A*irport *L*oading *T*erminal, hehehe, viajei na maionese legal aqui).
Estive no site da TSA e não consegui nada.


----------



## almufadado

The use of salt is common where snow is a threat to operations and circulation on the ground.

Salt is used as a tool to prevent the formation of ice crystals in a surface by creating a saline solution which has a much lower freezing point than water by itself. 

*Halite or Mineral/rock salt, know as "salgema",* is the most used due to its hardness and its longer lasting then other types of salt like marine salt.  

As the context states "All air load package handling employees (...)" it has to do with an loading and unloading operation probably in an airport but not necessarily. 

In an all paved cargo terminal during winter time where temperatures fall beyond freezing point it is part of the regular operation *to salt* (verb) _roads, handling docks, pedestrian ways and passages and pavements where water tend to accumulate.
_
On Traffic managing departments this type of salt is known as "road salt".   

Concluindo :
Quem mora num país onde há muita neve e gelo durante o inverno, já viu o departamento de estradas *espalhando sal *na estrada para derreter o gelo. 



  O sal misturado com água diminui o ponto de congelamento da água. O gelo se forma quando a temperatura da água chega a 0ºC. Quando você coloca sal, essa temperatura cai: uma solução com 10% de sal congela a -6ºC, e uma solução com 20% de sal congela a -16ºC. Em uma estrada, isso quer dizer que se você espalhar sal no gelo, você pode derretê-lo. O sal *se dissolve* no gelo e diminui seu ponto de congelamento. 

*Desqualificados :*
O termo "Saltear" já está ocupado na cozinha e tem um significado bem diferente e mais gostoso, mas nada a ver com sal (é uma espécie de fritura).

O termo "salinizar"/"salinização" apesar de conceptualmente poder ser uma descrição de "espalhar sal na estrada" ou seja misturar sal em algo, tem mais uso em outros campos (poluição e maio ambiente)   

"Salgemar" ainda não existe, ainda mais que fonéticamente soa a "por as algemas em si próprio.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Veja o que diz a Enciclopéia Britannica, no verbete _salting_:





> organizing tactic employed by *labour unions*. To start the process, a union targets a nonunionized company and encourages some of its members to seek employment there. Once these “salts” have been hired, they initiate efforts to organize nonunion workers from within the company. It is the union’s goal to have workers of the targeted company vote for representation by the union. During the organizing phase the union might provide additional compensation to the salts so that their total pay is on par with union wages. Salting in the *United States* became increasingly common in the 1980s, when legislation made other organizing efforts more difficult.


Meu palpite é que _salting_, na frase que nos é trazida, refere-se à compensação financeira paga pelo sindicato, pela atividade de organização sindical que um trabalhador desempenha dentro de uma empresa. No caso, os trabalhadores que trabalham com _air load packages_ recebem a sua compensação sindical semanalmente, e os que o fazem com _ground load packages_, mensalmente. Repito: é claro que isto é só palpite.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Pode ser também um screening test (teste respiratório) para trabalhadores que trabalham perto de aeronaves. Veja aqui

Prepare the screening solution as follows:
• Make up a 5% salt solution by dissolving 5.0 grams of salt (sodium chloride) into 100 ml of distilled water​• Dissolve 13.5 milligrams of Bitrex• in the salt solution


----------



## Joca

fernandobn97007 said:


> Pode ser também um screening test (teste respiratório) para trabalhadores que trabalham perto de aeronaves. Veja aqui
> 
> Prepare the screening solution as follows:
> • Make up a 5% salt solution by dissolving 5.0 grams of salt (sodium chloride) into 100 ml of distilled water​• Dissolve 13.5 milligrams of Bitrex• in the salt solution


 
É, também sinto que é mais por aí.


----------



## almufadado

Following the lead by fernandobn97007 (and throwing away my utterly wrong suggestion) I found this


> The benefits of salt therapy (also called Halotherapy) or speleotherapy are well known and documented in Europe
> (...)
> The Halotherapy belongs to the category of the physical therapies non-drug and non invasive treatments of diseases
> (...)
> Respiratory diseases are a major cause of morbidity and mortality worldwide. Most drug therapies of respiratory diseases have only palliative effects, and many have significant side effects, especially those with corticoids or steroids. So, a physical therapy like Halotherapy is greatly needed.


 from searchwarp.com/swa8327.htm

Another good site about is, passing aside of the advertising, http://www.salinetherapy.com/

This particular type of treatments (speleotherapy) are in old salt mines deep underground.  

So the "salted" here maybe related to a form of saline therapy, to prevent both contamination of or *by the employees .

*Or on the other hand the employees must be salted, literally,  just I do my sardines ... I like then well salted !


----------



## moura

PEDRO A. GAUBEUR said:


> Prezados,
> Eu preciso de ajuda, se possível, para traduzir o verbo "SALT" que aparece no parágrafo abaixo:
> 
> "All air load package handling employees must be SALTED on a weekly basis, and all ground load package employees on a monthly basis, for recognition and removal of dangerous goods packages. Records of salting for each employee must be kept for one month, plus the current month."
> 
> Agradeço desde já sua contribuição.
> 
> Pedro A. Gaubeur


 
Pegando no sentido da frase a partir de "for recognition and removal..." interpretava que o "salt" seria uma contrapartida ou compensação aos trabalhadores por tal acção. 

Aqui, encontrei o sinónimo de "salt" para "compensation". 
Seria, portanto, esta a minha hipótese: "os trabalhadores das cargas aéreas.... serão compensados (premiados, etc.) numa base semanal, e os trabalhadores de terra...numa base mensal, pela detecção e remoção de cargas perigosas."


----------



## almufadado

Sendo (salted=compensação/terapia) assim só o Pedro pode esclarecer nossas duvidas, dando um pouco mais de contexto.


----------



## PEDRO A. GAUBEUR

Prezados, 

Em primeiro lugar, eu gostaria de agradecê-los pelo suporte que recebi; foram várias indicações e todas muito bem fundamentadas.
Como informei em uma de minhas mensagens, contatei meu cliente em Miami e esse solicitou que eu traduzisse SALTING como TESTE/AVALIAÇÃO, porém não teve condições de informar a origem da palavra para esse sentido. Continuarei buscando fontes que me levem à origem da palavra e espero que me permitam dividi-la com todos. 
Desejo sucesso a todos e que continuem com essa disposição natural e agradável em ajudar os que buscam assistência para suas traduções.
Pedro A. Gaubeur


----------



## dec-sev

moura said:


> Seria, portanto, esta a minha hipótese: "os trabalhadores das cargas aéreas.... serão compensados (premiados, etc.) numa base semanal, e os trabalhadores de terra...numa base mensal, pela detecção e remoção de cargas perigosas."


Neste caso usaria ue "detection" em vez de "recognition". E otro ponto. Se trata, se não me equivoco, dos carregadores. Acho que a remoção de cargas perigosas não é a sua tarefa. Há serviços especiales para isso. 


PEDRO A. GAUBEUR said:


> Como informei em uma de minhas mensagens, contatei meu cliente em Miami e esse solicitou que eu traduzisse SALTING como TESTE/AVALIAÇÃO, porém não teve condições de informar a origem da palavra para esse sentido.


Tivesse podido perguntar ao esse homen em Miami em que se consiste a avaliaçao. Gostaria eu de saber que precisamente se avalia durante ela e que é o objectivo da avaliaçao.
There have been a lot of speculation on the thread and I would like to contribute my mite  May be  is should be “for recognition and removal of dangerous goods _*particles*_ .” In this case it can be a contamination detection test or a sort of preventive measure, as *almufadado* has already suggested. Still I don’t like “recognition” here.


----------

